# Selling Hand Made Hives



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

It appears you are in the UK, and I am no expert on copyright in any country. But as I understand it, _documents _carry a copyright, but not _objects_. For instances, this document on British National standards carries a Crown copyright:
http://www.biobees.com/library/hive_other/BritishNationalHive.pdf
but the copyright relates to re-publishing the _document_. If the hive was _patented_, then there would be legal issues if you sold hives manufactured to that design without arranging a license from the patent holder.

Unless there is a current _patent _in effect, you should be able to sell hives manufactured to a given standard.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! The inside dimensions are the critical fit in bee equipment.


----------



## Heather-Bee (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone! 

Heather


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Be sure to make jigs(or what ever you call various forms to help you do much faster work and realize how very important exact dimensions are. If langsforth hives weren't so expensive I imagine many people in the long run would prefer them as the frames with no sides or bottom are not to be messed with in hot weather as far as I am concerned. The foundation and contents breaks off way too easily for me to like the idea of top bar only frames so I will to attempt to make a horizontal hive but with regular frames. If you design something that works well and you can sell it cheap enough you should have lots of customers yet the real secret to success is most likely advertising to the masses.


----------

